

Show HN: FDA Drug Reactions - RA_Fisher
http://www.statwonk.com/openfda-dashboard/

======
abstractbeliefs
Any plans to increase the breadth of covered agents? As an example, one of the
things I immediately searched for was Fluoroscein, and Indocynanine Green,
which are dyes used in ophthalmology.

~~~
RA_Fisher
Yep, I did have brand name drugs on the agenda, but I do think there are also
more broadly medical products. Keep an eye out for those. ;)

------
rgejman
"% of total reports by age" \-- are you adjusting for the # of people of each
age taking the drug?

~~~
RA_Fisher
No, I'm not and that's an important point. The distribution by age probably
matches the distribution that are taking the drug.

This is a first step, I'd like to adjust by the # taking the drug. Any other
suggestions would be appreciated! :)

Right now the dashboard exposes the OpenFDA data in a pretty raw form:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833439](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7833439)

------
thetylerhayes
Very neat.

